# New NABBA Ladies Toned Figure class



## jo fairbairn

I have infront of me the new NABBA magazine (issue 4) which states that the criteria for the new ladies toned figure class is:

"Judges must be strongly reminded that they are judging a women's toned figure competition and not a physique or trained figure competition where the type of muscularity, vascularity and muscular definition and or diet leanness displayed by the female athlete. This will not be considered acceptable if displayed by the toned figure athlete.

Therefore the judges must make considerations as to whether or not remove any competitor that displays a look that is too hard and place them in the trained figure category or instruct the judges panel to mark them down.

The general presentation during the quarter turns rounds will consist of athletes presenting themselves with poise, self-confidence and posture.

Although they will be in a semi tense stance they must bear in mind that the judges are looking for a "total package" and warned against adopting any stance that tries to emulate too much muscularity.

The physique should be assessed as to it's level of overall muscle tone, achieved through athletic endeavours.

The muscle groups should have a round firm appearance with a small amount of bodyfat. The physique shall neither be excessively muscular and should be free from deep muscle separation and/or striations.

The "total package" shall display an athletic level of muscle development presenting a balanced, symmetrical development physique, considering the condition of the skin and skin tone, with the ability to present herself with confidence, poise and grace."


----------



## Guest

yeh

i dont feel so alone any more.

this gunna be your class at the britain

xxx


----------



## jo fairbairn

Hey Betty,

I don't know about the Britain, I'll need to get through the Scottish Qualifier first!

When is your first show this year?


----------



## Guest

you'll walk it jo,

my first show will be the britain when is the scottish?

xxx


----------



## Guest

look forward to seeing you all at the britain, cant wait to get back up on stage. :wink: will be so much more relaxed doing the toned figure than the fitness....boy that catagory was so stressfull.

lovely to meet you all girls

hugs

wee andi x


----------



## splinter1466867924

"The general presentation during the quarter turns rounds will consist of athletes presenting themselves with poise, self-confidence and posture. "

Interesting that not about the muscles themselves it seems.

Right whens the next show happening in the london area. 

^^


----------



## MMUK

Andi Black here now too! A real who's who of womans champions indeed!

We are all honoured and humbled to be in the prescence of such talent and beauty as shown by the women in thid thread.


----------



## Guest

aaawwwwww, how lovely lol thats well sweet..... im flattered...

its my birthday today!!! im only 26 with ten years experience lol

thank you for the post ....... im all chuffed xx

wee andi


----------



## splinter1466867924

Happy b-day!!!!


----------



## nick500

happy birthday !


----------



## Poom

Can someone post pics of example girls that would be competing in this ?

being both into fitness and females... this is relevant to my intrests


----------



## splinter1466867924

Poom said:


> Can someone post pics of example girls that would be competing in this ?
> 
> being both into fitness and females... this is relevant to my intrests


^^ haha im sure it is! 8)


----------



## Guest

would love to help and post some pics of some of the girls in the heats but i not too sure how to do it i even struggling trying to put an avator pic up lol....call me blonde , andi blonde lol lol

wee andi 007 lol


----------



## splinter1466867924

go to www.imageshack.us you can upload pics there.

Just use the img take in postreply buttong










With regards to avatar it has to have certain dimensions and can only be a certain file size. Imageshack can resize for you.


----------



## Guest

i still trying....... got to the photo shack place....

im my own nightmare he he

wee andi


----------



## Guest

thanks our cous!! it would have took me an eternity to get the pic up lol..... hey forgot to say a big good luck to kirsten this weekend in nabba toned class when on phone i completely forgot to say....... hugs to you and jo see you two weeks....will i call you on the friday evening to meet up?? ......

wee andi xx


----------



## splinter1466867924

For example:

Hit the Post Reply button write all your text as per normal.

Hit the img button place the link then hit the image button again.










See how I am able externally link an image.


----------



## Guest

hello just seeing if this works lol







[/img]


----------



## nick500

Basically, just wrap the address of an image in









To get your image address, goto http://imageshack.us/ and then browse to the file and upload it. Then select the 'address' (see picture) and goto edit->copy , then in your reply in musclechat goto edit->paste. Stick the







tags around it and your done.










Nick


----------



## kirstenc

Thanks for the good luck andi!! Oh and happy belated birthday!!

Was 3rd so still not entirely sure what they were after to be honest!! Making my way to the brits in 2 weeks so back training and dieting just when i thought it was all over!! Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Guest

hi hun,

well i am totally confused cause i was told not to diet, i not even been training in the fear of looking to lean.... was also told if my abs were showing i will be moved to figure ??? lol lol cause i had initially thought oh god i need to diet then i got a call from nabba head quarters after i left a voice mail.... so i totally confused cause according to everyone at the shows they are looking for the girls who look like figure girls??? lol lol

too late now for me to be getting worried now, but i guess maybe next year they will know better....

big smile, cant wait to see ya all soon hugs to ya and thanks for the bday wishes

yoru a gem

xx


----------



## Guest

hi andi

good luck for the britain, i think the judging in the toned class will still be finding it feet this year, im sure you will do well and your always professional on stage, to get on stage with the back problems youve had is winning in it's self.

rachael x


----------



## kriptikchicken

Thanks for the info Jo. 8)


----------



## Guest

wee andi said:


> hi hun,
> 
> well i am totally confused cause i was told not to diet, i not even been training in the fear of looking to lean.... was also told if my abs were showing i will be moved to figure ??? lol lol cause i had initially thought oh god i need to diet then i got a call from nabba head quarters after i left a voice mail.... so i totally confused cause according to everyone at the shows they are looking for the girls who look like figure girls??? lol lol
> 
> too late now for me to be getting worried now, but i guess maybe next year they will know better....
> 
> big smile, cant wait to see ya all soon hugs to ya and thanks for the bday wishes
> 
> yoru a gem
> 
> xx


Like I said in other post I hope they sort it out by next year! At least if you definately know what they are looking for then you can work towards it and not be back and forth wondering if what you are doing is right!

Maybe everyone should print out jo's original post and take it with them on show days incase of any dispute! lol! :lol:


----------



## Guest

i had the criteria from beginning of november last year.....it didnt mean diddlysquat tho untill we did the first british cause the girls that were being placed in the qualifiers were lean and some were showing signs of being dieted.... THAT is were the confussion started...... we all new the criteria on paper but it was withstanding in the qualifiers ( some )

i not be in toned next year it was just a passing show for me ..... but i will enjoy watching it next year for sure....


----------



## Guest

Yep - be interesting to see how it pans out!


----------



## cottagecheeseplease

Maybe they're going for the Bikini America look. It will be interesting to see what they're looking for.


----------



## happy haggis

i wish nabba would sort out the criteria for physique too. they seem to sometimes go for ripped and other times they go for softer physique women, but they are bigger due to a little more bodyfat.


----------



## EXTREME

They should rename the toned figure and UKBFF Bodyfitness classes as The Head F*ck Class" as nobody can accurately predict what they are after in these classes.

The classes seem to be either a hard physique followed by a softer physique then hard, soft, hard, soft or vice versa. The ageing judging panels cannot seem to comprehend what these classes are trying to acheive, the other thing is there does seem to be a high degree of favouritism from what I can see. How does an obviously very soft, underdieted girl admittedly with newly fitted monster implants beat a girl in shape? I love t1ts as much as most men do but I do not for 1 minute think they are a deciding factor in judging a bodybuilding class and neither should the judges.

I think these classes are a good idea to get girls into competing but if the judging remains so inconsistent it wont be long in putting them off again.


----------



## happy haggis

making a right tit of himself again!!!!!


----------



## EXTREME

Avril, I'm gonna confiscate your camera!


----------



## Tall

Isn't that her left one...?



rippedglutes said:


> making a right tit of himself again!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Extreme said:


> They should rename the toned figure and UKBFF Bodyfitness classes as The Head F*ck Class" as nobody can accurately predict what they are after in these classes.
> 
> The classes seem to be either a hard physique followed by a softer physique then hard, soft, hard, soft or vice versa. The ageing judging panels cannot seem to comprehend what these classes are trying to acheive, the other thing is there does seem to be a high degree of favouritism from what I can see. How does an obviously very soft, underdieted girl admittedly with newly fitted monster implants beat a girl in shape? I love t1ts as much as most men do but I do not for 1 minute think they are a deciding factor in judging a bodybuilding class and neither should the judges.
> 
> I think these classes are a good idea to get girls into competing but if the judging remains so inconsistent it wont be long in putting them off again.


well said

i for one have no intention of doing another toned figure class. i may or may not be better suited to it but for the reasons you have written plan to take my chances in the trained class.


----------

